# Summer League Game #2 - Miami vs New Jersey



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Game 2 tomorrow guys of the Orlando Summer League. Miami and New Jersey were both winners on the first day.

Heat Starters (as of last game):

PG - Mario Chalmers
SG - Anthony Morrow
SF - Kasib Powell
PF - Michael Beasley
C - David Padgett

Reserves: Antonio Graves, Stephen Lasme, Jason Richards, Josh Duncan, Marco Killingsworth, Dion Dowell, Marcus Campbell, Pat Calathes, Anthony King

Nets Starters (as of last game):

PG - Jaycee Carroll
SG - Maurice Ager
SF - Chris Douglas-Roberts
PF - Ryan Anderson
C - Sean Williams

Reserves: Brook Lopez, Will Conroy, Marcus Slaugher (woot!), Donnell Taylor, Julius Hodge, Brian Hamilton, Yuta Tabuse, Anthony Tolliver

Game starts at 3pm I believe, so I cant watch it , so I expect to see this thread filled when I do finally check in. Another test for Beasley against a couple of first rounders in Lopez, Williams and Anderson. Jaycee Carroll played well last game so thats another test for Chalmers.

Go mini-Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good test for Beasley. He's gonna have a slightly bigger version of Tyrus Thomas in Sean Williams covering the basket. Plus Brook Lopez will be back there as well. He's gonna have to be much more aggressive with his finishes tomorrow.

Hopefully Chalmers continues what he did today as well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we're gonna be Summer League champs. 

i know we stunk last season, but the Nets are still our whipping-boy right? im rooting for Beasley and Chalmers, but more importantly--Lasme. he's the next big thing after Earl Barron.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

man I'm going to miss atleast the first half of this game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm gona miss the whole thing,, its early morning for us right BG..? 

Ah well.. Did Brook Lopez play today? Do any good?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

he had 10 pts on 5-10 shooting, had no rbs in 20 min of play


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

no rebounds!?!!??!?!?! wtf in 20mins!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Dee-Zy said:


> no rebounds!?!!??!?!?! wtf in 20mins!?!?!?!?!?!


you've got to remember that transition to the pro style game is a real struggle for these 19/20yr old kids... as an example, just look at what chalmers... er... beasley.. er, well... nevermind


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

anybody watching?...kind of a slow start


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley off to an 0-3 start. Chalmers still taking the ball hard to the basket.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Nets are pressuring full court. Chalmers turns it over and then misses another dunk. There's a lid on it right now for Beasley.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^a couple bad TOs already for chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley off to another slow start. Is the feed freezing from time to time for you guys ?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

just a 1 or 2 times for me. pick and roll aint runnin as smooth as it did yesterday...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits 2 free throws. Hopefully that gets him going a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive and kick by Chalmers. #22 is missing all his open shots.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley on the board with two free throws. He also probably has 5-6 rebounds already.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

yea, he's on the boards nicely today, scoring aint comin as easy tho.

#22 is Anthony Morrow i believe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Beasley on the board with two free throws. He also probably has 5-6 rebounds already.


Just like in college, he gets his hands on a lot of offensive rebounds and tips them to himself.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Bease on the bench for the end of the 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Was it Sean Williams who was covering Beasley for most of that quarter? I couldnt tell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice steal by Chalmers.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

not sure, but i would assume so, he was the starting 4. 

Chalmers with a familiar steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-12 Miami after 1 

Great close to the quarter for Chalmers.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

is it me or does Chalmers get to the line, like he is MJ(in terms of getting calls, dont get excited) of the summer league lol. Dude must have at least 6-8 FTS by the end of the 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Beasley just got stuffed bad by Williams. 

2 more missed shots for Beasley.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

LMAO at Nick Anderson talkin bout Wayne 

"I can't understand anything LiL Wayne is sayin"


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

charge by the Bease. He's having a tough time with Sean Williams.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Calathes with a nice jumper.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Pat Calathes is in the game and on the board with a J.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I figured he'd have a tougher time with Sean Williams. He's better than Tyrus Thomas.

How they doing though, I'm at work and I can't see the game.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Beasley stinking the joint up right now. Nick Anderson is a moron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat are up 28-18.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound by Calathes. Gets 2 free throws.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

Something about a coach in our staff saying Beasley was too arrogant, and that seems about right.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

at smak, We up 28-19 but Bease is strugglin from the field, and finishing. Chalmers had some bad T/O's but still playin okay. Pick and roll between them both isnt as effective as yesterday. Kasib Powell doin some scoring once again.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Please get Nick Anderson off the mic, please.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Chalmers steal number 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with yet another steal and layup.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers with another rip and lay-in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with a nice drive and layup.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Mario Chalmers :clap:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Chalmers heatin up....they need to try runnin that pick and roll with bease again but with mario gettin him the ball more.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Which one is Nick Anderson? The guy with the deeper voice?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley struggling but he's picked up about 3 straight fouls on Williams.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Who would you rather date, Star Jones or a one-armed Pam Anderson?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Which one is Nick Anderson? The guy with the deeper voice?


The unfunny one who is talking way too much.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, that is him. The other guys are trying to joke around.

I STRONGLY DOUBT that Nick Anderson can get a hold of Dwyane Wade if he wanted.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Another turnover by Beasley.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn, second steps call on Beasely


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley struggling.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice J by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chalmers with a nice jumper


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Chalmers with an outstanding first half on both ends.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Sean Williams looks like Olajuwon out there.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ that boy lookin like a lottery pick or better.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

the team is slacking on D with the exception of Chalmers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Sean Williams looks like Olajuwon out there.


That dude is athletic as hell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Powell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great layup by Powell.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we have to resign Powell. Chalmers kept us with the lead. bad 1st half for Beas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

43-34 Miami at the half

Chalmers had a great half. He pretty much did everything well. Beasley did not. He's got to be like 0-8 with about 4 of them blocks by Sean Williams. Hopefully he picks it up in the 2nd half.

And hopefully they lock Nick Anderson in a closet and dont let him out until after the 3rd game ends today. Or just keep him in there until saturday when all the games have ended.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

43-34 Miami at the half

edit: damn you W2M^


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

to Bease credit he did grab some boards early. but not much defense, and Sean Williams is makin him look bad right now. 

Chalmers is playin good and lookin better after a couple early TOs.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

0-9 for MB


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

From Ethan Skolnick's blog



> Beasley is wearing a much larger protective device.


Damn, Nick Anderson is back.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

wow 5 fouls and 5 T/Os as well for Beasely, he is having a ****** game so far.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

The announcers tried to end the Nick Anderson segment at halftime, but he will not leave.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beas with 5 fouls, 5 TO's, hes 0-9. ugh

S.Williams is all over Beasleys grill.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley now 0-10.

Chalmers again with the layup.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

beasley as 5 fouls and 5 tos covering Sean freakin Williams... and they are saying his attitude is straight up horrible. may end up causing problems.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Brook Lopez 10 points. and two straight baskets.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> beasley as 5 fouls and 5 tos covering Sean freakin Williams... and *they are saying his attitude is straight up horrible. may end up causing problems*.


same dudes that was suckin down his **** yesterday. talking bout how he was gonna take over the league...no biggie to me.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> beasley as 5 fouls and 5 tos covering Sean freakin Williams... and they are saying his attitude is straight up horrible. may end up causing problems.


Please don't pay attention to Nick Anderson. Just disregard anything that comes out of his mouth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Beasley. He hits a 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

FINALLY! he hit a shot!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice 3 by Duncan.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Brook is havin his way right now..


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't want to be a bug, but where are you guys watching this?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

go to the orlando magic team page on nba.com there should be a link somewhere on the page.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

can anyone summerize the game? Sounds like beasleys off? Score, stats?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BeasTley said:


> Don't want to be a bug, but where are you guys watching this?


http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...andmagic_060502.asx&video=blank&nbasite=magic


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, just found it. Thanks dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> can anyone summerize the game? Sounds like beasleys off? Sc


1-11 7pts 5 turnovers 6 fouls. Not a good game for him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

at DWADE
Pick and roll that worked so well yesterday wasnt as effective today. 
Beasely is off, and Sean Williams has about 3-4 blocks on him. he also has 5 T/O and 5 fouls. 
Chalmers started off with a couple t/o's but he's picked it up and is playin very good once again running the team, and scoring as well. With the usual defense and couple steals. 
Kasib Powell is doing well scoring the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lasme with back to back baskets.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

the bigs for NJ have been quite impressive Lopez, Williams, and Ryan Anderson havin good games.


...as Beasely misses again 1-12


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd like to strangle Nick Anderson to death right now.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Commentators are spot on. If anything, Mike is going to learn that tomorrow there's an even tougher opponent.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley is out of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-61 Miami at the end of 3.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

horrendous D off that pick and pop with Ryan Anderson, he's gettin some open *** looks.


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

Ryan Anderson, wow


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Beasely has an ice pack on his leg. one of those ****heads just reported that. dont know if there is any significance to that. probably not.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley icing his lower leg. nothing serious though. nets take the lead.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Somebody put a sock in Nick Anderson's mouth already. Jesus. Could these Magic guys be enjoying Beasley struggling any more? They're positively giddy out there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> horrendous D off that pick and pop with Ryan Anderson, he's gettin some open *** looks.


we're slacking on the perimeter


----------



## BeasTley (Jul 8, 2008)

These guys are absolutely terrible. How can the NBA have these clowns who are dissing the talent level of the game? I mean, if it sucks so much, just let the game play silently.

Wow.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

I think we slacking period like u said earlier, everyone minus chalmers. Brook Lopez has 18!!!! pts wtf?! c'mon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back nice plays by Chalmers.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

for most of the game Chalmers has been the bright spot. Powell and Lasme have their moments in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley hits both free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morrow is on fire. Another nice find by Chalmers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Powell. He's made some weird looking layups today.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Kevin Durant is going to play?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Super Mario is awsome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario mixes everything up so well off of those pick and rolls.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

B-Roy said:


> Kevin Durant is going to play?


that's what these dudes said.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Roy said:


> Kevin Durant is going to play?


That's what they're saying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game over Heat win 90-81

Great game for Chalmers, Morrow, Lasme and Powell.

Beasley played pretty badly. He got rude awakening today. His jumper just wasnt there today as it was yesterday. Hopefully he comes back strong tomorrow.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

sobering experience for Beasely. he had a horrendous game. 
Chalmers played great after a semi rough start. But for those who were lookin for his mid range game, it was not used in this game either. 
Lasme,Morrow, Powell all shot the ball pretty well, Powell early and Morrow late. 
Defense was pretty bad. bad rotation of their usage of Pick and Pop we must've gotten burned by that at least 10 times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont fault the D much on some of those pick n rolls with Anderson. The guy was shooting a couple of those 3's from 2-3 ft behind the 3 pt line. I'd give a big that shot all day.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Box score is out

Chalmers with 19ts 9 asts.
Beasley 9pts on 1-13/7rbs/7fls/5to's 
Powell with 17
Morrow with 19 on 5-7 from 3


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Good thing he struggled. I didnt think he was taking yesterday's game seriously enough. That'll teach him a lesson. Hope fully he learns from it and comes back focused and better


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Box score is out
> 
> Chalmers with 19ts *9 asts*.
> Beasley 9pts on 1-13/7rbs/7fls/5to's
> ...


:worship:


----------



## MChalm (Jul 8, 2008)

Rather Unique said:


> sobering experience for Beasely. he had a horrendous game.
> Chalmers played great after a semi rough start. But for those who were lookin for his mid range game, it was not used in this game either.


Kansas fan here. Don't hold your breath. He won't be taking too many mid-range shots unless he's open. You'll see some from around 19 feet, but if he's any closer, he'll take it to the hoop or pass. Like most point guards at his height, there's really no benefit to shooting those 10-15 footers unless you're wide open. He's a great shooter from beyond the arc, and can make drives to the basket that would make Derrick Rose blush. He does need to find his range some now that the 3pt line is further back. 

He's an excellent passer in the pick-and-roll. Once his teammates begin to set more effective screens for him, you'll see opportunities for alley-oops. He's mastered that art over the past three years. I really hope you guys sign an athletic center or power forward who can really jump. Beasley is too much of a finesse player. If there's another Chandler type out there, the Heat need to pick him up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Heat: Summer League 2 (Recap)*
> > Posted by Ethan J. Skolnick at 4:32:39 PM
> 
> Michael Beasley, not quite as good.
> ...


Link


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

you won't find that many bigs (actually, players, period) in the actual L that are as explosive & aggressive shotblocking with that timing as sean williams.

good to hear Swat essentially made beasley cry, Oh & BTW, looks Miami got a gem in Chalms, read page 2 of this thread, it's almost comical how much Chalmers was mentioned.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Another game I missed due to travel, but it's nice to see another win. Beasley must've played like crap, but thankfully Chalmers proved his worth. That's a step in the right direction for us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *B-easy? More like B-eastly this time*
> > Posted by Ira Winderman at 4:26:29 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Who would you rather date, Star Jones or a one-armed Pam Anderson?


I'm late, but it's definitely a one-armed Pam Anderson.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Who played today Michael or Jerome Beasley?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

Well, looks like we have seen the best and worst of Beasley in 2 days. Hey, he's not immune to bad games - I mean, he hasnt had one in like a year - so you gotta think he was due.

He'll be alright.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess they do gameplan in summer league and the Nets did exactly what I thought they'd do to Beasley. They forced him right.


> Against Chicago, Beasley had most of his success by getting the ball on the right side of the line, squaring up, then taking a hard dribble to the left and driving past whomever was guarding him, usually Tyrus Thomas or Joakim Noah.
> 
> So the Nets did what any team with a scouting report would do and took that away, forcing Beasley to the right and out of his comfort zone.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like MB needs to work on that right hand. 

For those who watched the game, what was the main problem today? Was he simply missing shots? or was there more to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Looks like MB needs to work on that right hand.
> 
> For those who watched the game, what was the main problem today? Was he simply missing shots? or was there more to it.


Mostly Sean Williams. Those fadeaway jumpers and step back jumpers he was hitting on Noah, were getting contested by Williams and his awesome jumping ability.

He also missed some open shots too. Really it was pretty much everything that seemed off with his game today.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Looks like MB needs to work on that right hand.
> 
> For those who watched the game, what was the main problem today? Was he simply missing shots? or was there more to it.


to me the Nets as a team defended Beasley very well. S.Williams in particular was all over Beasleys grill. like the article mentions, Beas was put out of his comfort zome. some of his outside shots were forced. things were just going bad for Beasley. not sure if his leg injury in the 2nd half had any impact. he bumped knees with a Nets player while defending.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Mostly Sean Williams. Those fadeaway jumpers and step back jumpers he was hitting on Noah, were getting contested by Williams and his awesome jumping ability.
> 
> He also missed some open shots too. Really it was pretty much everything that seemed off with his game today.


how do you do it W2M, how?! you really are a ninja.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

He missed probably 3 or 4 bunnies at the rim that he should make. And he missed a couple open jumpers. But Williams' defense bothered him a lot and the Nets helped out pretty quickly when he put the ball on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was he to lackadaisical?

Hopefully we see the MB from yesterday, tomorrow.

Good to see that we could still win even with Beasley's poor game though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully we see MB, period. Like Gio said, he got banged up and was limping after the game so he might not play tomorrow.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if he got the day off tomorrow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Depends on how bad the knock was. Id think he'd want to atone for that game, so hopefully hes right to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> how do you do it W2M, how?! you really are a ninja.


:meditate:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He is an omnipresent being, from a far away galaxy - posting through time to deliver vast quantities of cyborg code in the form of Heat news clippings.

He is mein fuhror


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> He is an omnipresent being, from a far away galaxy - posting through time to deliver vast quantities of cyborg code in the form of Heat news clippings.
> 
> He is *mein fuhror*


im just going to call him Ninja


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Best and worst of Beasley in his first two games.. :laugh:

Ah well, he should pick it up. On the other hand, Chalmers could prove to be one of the biggest steals of the draft.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Off topic a little bit but Brook Lopez sounds like that deep voiced guy from "Everyone Loves Raymond" what's his name??


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Robert.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Definitely sounds like Brad Garrett with a mixture of Napoleon Dynamite thrown in as well


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:laugh:

I think ill let you make game thread number 3 W2M...mine didnt go so well


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Definitely sounds like Brad Garrett with a mixture of Napoleon Dynamite thrown in as well


Either way he sounds like a geek. And with a name like Brook.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I think ill let you make game thread number 3 W2M...mine didnt go so well


Summer league and we're starting the jinx stuff already? :laugh:

Alright, I'll make it right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, when I make a thread and Beasley goes 1-13...I dont really wanna do that again! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> "You can't have a great game every night," Beasley said. "But that wasn't a bad game, though. We still won."


I know its kind of a cliche thing to say, but still a good quote from him.. :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MChalm said:


> Kansas fan here. Don't hold your breath. He won't be taking too many mid-range shots unless he's open. You'll see some from around 19 feet, but if he's any closer, he'll take it to the hoop or pass. Like most point guards at his height, there's really no benefit to shooting those 10-15 footers unless you're wide open. He's a great shooter from beyond the arc, and can make drives to the basket that would make Derrick Rose blush. He does need to find his range some now that the 3pt line is further back.
> 
> He's an excellent passer in the pick-and-roll. Once his teammates begin to set more effective screens for him, you'll see opportunities for alley-oops. He's mastered that art over the past three years. I really hope you guys sign an athletic center or power forward who can really jump. Beasley is too much of a finesse player. If there's another Chandler type out there, the Heat need to pick him up.


Well in that case him and Marion should play well together..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

> New Jersey was prepared for him, and Beasley knew it - really knew it. See, the Heat *inadvertently* went into the wrong locker room before the game and saw New Jersey's notes scribbled on a board in their dressing room.
> 
> "He saw everything on the board was about him," Askins said.


Riley has taught them well.. :laugh:


----------

